# upgrade processor in ibm t43



## deejd1 (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a IBM ThinkPad T43 (2668W4P)
Intel Pentium M 1.86GHz 750 processor, 1024MB RAM, 40GB HD, 14.1" XGA TFT LCD, DVD-ROM Combo Drive, Modem, Fingerprint Reader, WinXP Pro. I wanted to know if this machine can be upgraded to Intel core 2 duo. And where on the internet would I fine this information? Thanks Guys.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi deejd1.

best source of info is IBM/Lenovo support website. Go to the support page for your model. From there you can get information what is the possible CPU models that came out your type of laptop... see:

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-58315


----------



## deejd1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank for the time and info.


----------

